# I know it's not a TT but...



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

So this is not a thread about a TT, but I feel the post should be here rather than in the "other marques" section as it is about show and shine and my methods have been used to clean my TT, so...

Basically, my friend has decided to sell his BMW and he thought it needed a good clean up before he sold it...

So, first off, went for a straight wash, using AG Shampoo Bodywork Conditioner and a MF wash mitt, standard 2 bucket method... Virosol on the wheels and AG intensive tar remover on the front... Toilet brush under the arches and behind the wheels... Dried with an AG Aqua Dry cloth...

I popped the bonnet to find it in a right state too, so out came the degreaser, and the toilet brush, cleaned it out and soaked it lightly to remove the dirt...

Next came the Megs Smooth Surface Clay, all over including wheels and windows... and then another 2 bucket wash with AG shampoo and the MF mitt.

The time had now come to get the Megs G220 out. I used Megs "Step One" Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner with a Sonus SFX-3 "Final Finish" pad on speed setting 4 all over the car, removing the paint cleaner with a MF cloth by hand.

While all this was going on, my friend decided to tackle the interior with a hoover to start with, followed by AG Leather Care Cream on the seats, dash and door cards.

Once finished, I wanted to seal it all in, and I decided to go with some AG High Definition Wax, application by hand and removal by hand also...

With the bodywork now clean, I decided the engine bay needed some final detailling on the plastic covers etc, so WD40 on a cloth did the trick nicely.

Turtle Wax Wet & Black tyre shine was applied and the car was taken out of the garage for final inspection before photos in the little bit of sunlight we had, below was the result of 6 hours of hard work...


























































































its in the for sale section too if anyone is interested...

Enjoy...
Amz


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Sonot only is it not a TT it's an oil burning automatic????!!!! Does it get any worse!!???

Lol only kidding, nice motor, i used to love borrowing my boss's old one in my old job, just lean back and cruise!

Thats a lot of work! After a wash, polish, wash and dry i'm knackered!!!!! Good Job!


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking good enough for a sale :wink:


----------



## matt225tt (Apr 4, 2008)

good job mate! he prob wont wanna sell it now it looks so good! :lol:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

That's exactly what he said when he left my place. He said it looks better than it did when he took delivery of it...


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

Considering it's a BMW it looks alright... :wink:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

SteveS TT said:


> Sonot only is it not a TT it's an oil burning automatic????!!!! Does it get any worse!!???
> 
> Lol only kidding, nice motor, i used to love borrowing my boss's old one in my old job, just lean back and cruise!
> 
> Thats a lot of work! After a wash, polish, wash and dry i'm knackered!!!!! Good Job!


An oil burning automatic that will eat a TT


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Juber said:


> An oil burning automatic that will eat a TT


Very true although only mid-range!


----------

